# Fishing the Elizabeth River



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

My office is located on the lovely banks of the Southern branch of the Elizabeth River. I was thinking I could get off work (12am), walk down the street and throw my line in the river. Someone told me there was a good spot behind Ocean Marine in Portsmouth. Don't laugh. I'm NOT eating anything out of that section of the river. But a few hours of fishing after work at a spot just a few blocks away sounds nice. I drove down there, but it's roped off with no trespassing signs posted. Does anyone know of a good place to fish in that area? 
Also, I'm a little concerned about night fishing in Portsmouth. It's not the safest place to be in the wee hours of the morning. It wouldn't stop me, though. Just make me more cautious.


----------



## windhawk41 (Sep 10, 2004)

*night fishing the elz river*

I've been fishing Ches. Bay and the eliz river for 45 years. I've watched as the area grew around many cherished fishing locales. 

The fishing remains excellent. And night fishing is highly productive. Now regardless of any comments I might receive on this post, I do myself, and recommend to others whom can meet certain requirements, a "comfortable" fitting 
piece of equipment to make one safer in certain environs. Mine is a small .380 caliber which fits
nicely on my side or on my shoulder. 

Be sure to have the needed "carry permit" and all is well. And keep it out of sight, as it's intimidating to most intelligent thinking folks. 

I've heard it called fear. Nope, But at my age
I refuse to be someones victim when all I desire
is a pleasant fishing trip.

In the words of the late Norfolk Police Chief,
Cyde "bubba" Staylor, " It's impossible for the authorities to be everywhere at once - to prevent a crime before it happens. I feel it's a citizens duty to be prepared to defend themselves until the authorities can be notified and respond. "

Reportedly, citizens defend themselves in such instances some 2 1/2 million times per year nationally.
And thats just those reported.

And its not Portsmouth. Its any area with 1.8 million residents (Hampton Roads) and the percentages of violent crimes which rise along with the populations.

Were you a scout as a boy ? Remember the 
Boy Scout Motto ? " Be Prepared "

Your question was, " Is it safe ?" I believe its all as safe as we make it, including going on a peaceful fishing trip. And don't forget a few hooks and sinkers, a little bait and your tackle as well. Good Luck. my friend.

Tommy < ')((((><


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

windhawk41.........well said  .....the R


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

One public place left to fish would be the TCC Campus on College Drive. If safety is a concern just don't go out if no one else is out there. Otherwise I have found most people there to be friendly. Good luck!


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

*Thanks*

Advice well taken, Tommy. I don't want to get into a gun debate. All I can say is that I have what I need to protect myself. I wish it wasn't necessary. But wishing won't keep me from getting hurt or killed. If you read one of my other posts, you'll know it might get in thrown in jail for cruelty to seagulls, though. 
I went to TCC Portsmouth about seven years ago to crab with an ex-girlfriend. I remember a small wooden walkway type-of-thing that led out into the water. I guess it's the Nansemond-Elizabeth-Chesapeake Bay waterway. This thing wasn't a pier. I guess it was a small wooden walkway type-of-thing that led out into the Nansemond-Elizabeth-Chesapeake Bay waterway. Anyway, I heard that this wooden walkway type-of-thing was destroyed by hurricane Isabel. 
And I guess you call that waterway Hampton Roads. It sure is a pain when you're at work and trying to get the graphics department to slug a map in that area. 
I still want to fish in the Southern Branch of the Elizabeth. I think if I was going to drive to TCC Portsmouth, I'd just drive a few more minutes and fish the Lesner.


----------



## GoneFish'n (Dec 5, 2003)

You may be surprised at what you might catch in the E. River. Last winter I caught a 40" cobia on cut shad in the hot ditch section of the Southern Branch of the E. River, and I am quite sure it came from the Chesapeake Bay. Plus there are nice stripers and drum caught in the Great Bridge area. All of these fish must come right on through the area you plan on fishing.

Best of luck.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

tommy... well said... fishin richmond at 2am is the same way... "id rather be judged by 12 than carried by 6" 


neil


----------



## erfisher (Feb 9, 2004)

Newsjeff,

What I would do if I were you is just pick a spot with lights anywhere along the seawall and go to it. I think there might be a 'no fishing' policy but I doubt you would get alot of hassle if you are quiet. I see people fishing there sometimes. 

I have lived in downtown Portsmouth for 8 years and have never had any problems. I walk down in that area before light about 4 times a week. If you are worried I would suggest not bringing a bunch of money, jewelry or other expensive stuff with you.

Good luck.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Jeff, I worked at the shipyard directly accross from the new Ocean Marine Yatch center for 25 yrs. until a couple of years ago and fished that part of the river alot. There is everything in the river that swims all the waters nearby, spot, croaker, drum, flounder,striper,etc. You can see dolphin (mammal kind) almost every year and I've even seen sea turtles 2-3ft. wide right off the piers.

You're right,finding a spot to fish is difficult. All the places i've fished in the past are now gone or closed for access. Find an owner/friend that has pier access to deep water that is lit-up at night and you'll catch fish. There is a new public pier that is in the city owned part on the south norfolk side of the jordan bridge. It's kind of small/short but it's within casting distance of the bridge pilings. I haven't fished there yet but it looks "fishy". However the neighborhood it's located falls into the same catagory as the others mentioned already in this thread so beware.

Me personally,I might fish it during lunch because I still work close to it, but I would rather get up a couple hours early and fish the Lesner on the way in to work.


----------

